# Remote Desktop Sharing, NetMeeting



## MaudDib (Dec 9, 2005)

Hi Guys,

I'm a new member here. I have a question. Has anyone been able to get Remote Desktop Sharing via NetMeeting working from an office desktop/laptop to a home pc working? 

I can control my office pc from home, but I cannot get my home pc to accept incoming calls from my office system. Any ideas?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Tell us about your home network. Cable, DSL, dial? Router? Make/model of the modem, router, and what version/patch level of Windows on the machine.


----------



## Barrett (May 9, 2009)

There might be some problem with your home pc. I think you’ve to check with your home pc admin allotments. If you still find problem, try to re-install the software.


----------



## Benton99 (May 9, 2009)

Hi there,

When you try to access it from away, are you using an IP address that begins with 10.something or 192.168.something? Those are "private" IP addresses that can never be accessed from outside your local network. Instead, there are two things you have to do:

1. Program your router to permit screen sharing. One of the jobs of a router is to block everything coming in from outside. If you have a router, you can't get in from outside unless you reconfigure the router to permit it; that's one of the purposes of a router.

2. Use your true "external" IP address, not a 10. or 192.168. IP address. You can find your true IP address by looking at your router Status page or by surfing to.

Hope this would be of some help


----------

